# Where would one put retirement lump sum of €100K?



## lotus (9 Jan 2009)

Where is appropraite to put a €100K retirement lump sum?  

Tyring to balance high interest saving rate with security of money.  AFAIK Anglo have the best deposit rate but I imagine they may not last the year...does one get the lump and interest accumulated in the Gov bank scheme if they did go bust?

I notice Investec are mentioned somewhere else....are the covered under the givernment scheme?

Was thinking of going with a mixture of bank deposit accounts and prize bonds for now - is this a good plan?  Possibly a very small portion in some unit linked fund e.g. Quinn Life.  

Am slightly uncomfortable about the banks because Im not sure how you would get paid from the goverenment guarnteed scheme if a few banks went bust.

Advice appreciated


----------



## lemur (9 Jan 2009)

Try the post office if you are very risk adverse. 

If you are not afraid of risk then high div paying stocks are good. You can get stocks that pay 20% div's.


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009)

lotus said:


> Where is appropraite to put a €100K retirement lump sum?



If you want a savings account then put 99,000 EUR in an Anglo Irish account at 5.5% on demand or 6.00% for a year fixed. 



lotus said:


> Tyring to balance high interest saving rate with security of money.  AFAIK Anglo have the best deposit rate but I imagine they may not last the year...



Yes, Anglo are number one best buy for most savings products. 



lotus said:


> does one get the lump and interest accumulated in the Gov bank scheme if they did go bust?



Yes, your deposit and interest is 100% state guaranteed. 



lotus said:


> I notice Investec are mentioned somewhere else....are the covered under the givernment scheme?



Investec do not have market leading offers at the moment. They are covered by the UK guarantee.




lotus said:


> Was thinking of going with a mixture of bank deposit accounts and prize bonds for now - is this a good plan?



No, better return with Anglo.


----------



## lotus (10 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

 Lemur....where can I find out about stocks that pay 20% divs?

Fungus:....maybe its just me but Id be a bit nervous of putting the full amout with Anglo despite they being the market leader re interest rates and the bank guarntee. 

Was thinkin it might be better to spread it over a few banks even though they mightnt have the highest interest rate like Anglo.....just to spread the risk.  

Was thinking of putting €80 on deposit over maybe 4 banks (including Anglo)
10K in Prize bonds and 10 in shares (maybe fund that tracks performance of a market eg Quinn Life) or maybe high yielding stocks as Lemur mentions


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009)

lotus said:


> Was thinking of putting €80 on deposit over maybe 4 banks (including Anglo)



Have you decided which 4 banks you will choose?


----------



## raven (12 Jan 2009)

lotus said:


> 10K in Prize bonds and 10 in shares (maybe fund that tracks performance of a market eg Quinn Life) or maybe high yielding stocks as Lemur mentions



Prize Bonds are a very poor idea. When you add up your chances of "winning" you find that your expected return is not very competitive as compared to conventional lump sum deposits


----------



## cerberos (20 Jan 2009)

I can't find the details.

Does a joint account havd €200K cover under *Savings Guarantee scheme?*

*C*


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009)

100% is covered until late September 2010.

After that 100K per person.


----------



## OPTIMUM (20 Jan 2009)

Northern rock or Anglo now for full security.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Jan 2009)

Northern Rock or Anglo for security. I wonder? Would have some confidence with Northern Rock (British Treasury guarantee) but the more I hear from Irish government the more doubtful I get about irish banks and irish guarantee. I just think there is more very bad news which the irish government don't know yet or will not tell us. From an irish institution point of view I  would feel more confident putting money into post-office. Their saving certificates and saving bonds, which were unattractive, now looking good and safe in the medium to long term. Any opinions?


----------



## mercman (20 Jan 2009)

lotus said:


> Lemur....where can I find out about stocks that pay 20% divs?
> 
> As long as you are aware the higher the return, the higher the risk.


----------



## george.shaw (20 Jan 2009)

Combination of post office, rabodirect and gold seem safest bets.
Intersting interview on CNBC last night:

*CNBC: Where to Invest in Times of Distress? *
*CNBC 
*


----------



## TJason (22 Jun 2009)

I hope it's no problem if I ask my question here. My plans are that I move to Germany but the problem I have right now is to compare the [broken link removed] with the equivalent system here in the States. So if anyone could shed some light on this topic for me, I would be really thankful.


----------



## MONAGHANSG (23 Jun 2009)

Hi TJason, this forum relates to Ireland, not the USA.


----------



## Slim (30 Jun 2009)

Jason - Motley Fool might suit your needs......www.fool.com


----------

